# I can't see any pics or icons



## asha (Sep 1, 2004)

*I can\'t see any pics or icons*

Everything that would be a picture or icon is an "x" on my screen. This is only happening in lhcf, no other webpages. And just happened today...before I could see pictures and icons. Is it just me? If it is, what do I do to fix it?

Thanks


----------



## Nonie (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: I can\'t see any pics or icons*

Did you upgrade Norton Antivirus...and do you have Norton Internet Security? If you do, right-click the icon of the latter (it's a blue and green globe on the bottom right-hand side of your screen)and *Disable* it just while you're on LHCF. You'll need to refresh the page so that the icons can show up after doing this. I haven't yet figured out how to tell this Upgrade that it can exclude LHCF from the blocking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hope that was your problem and that I helped.


----------



## EXSQUISIT (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: I can\'t see any pics or icons*

i bumped a thread that tells you how to do this.  hth.


----------



## asha (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: I can\'t see any pics or icons*

Noni..you are right..it was internet security that did this. I am using the 2004 version and I read the instructions on how to allow lHCF but I don't see those tabs on my version...please help!!!


----------



## Nonie (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: I can\'t see any pics or icons*

I couldn't find them either...(the newer versions of Norton are not that user friendly to me).
Anyway, on the task bar where you have the START button and where open windows' names display even when you minimize a window, there are icons at the far right end next to the time. If you point your mouse to them, one at a time, you can read what programs each represents. When you see the one for Norton Internet Security, right-click hold your mouse over it and right-click. A dialog box will appear with the word Disable. Click on that with your usual button (left). A little white X on red will appear over the icon. Now refresh the page on LHCF or just open a different thread or forum and the icons should now appear.


----------



## mermaid (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: I can\'t see any pics or icons*

I haven't done any upgrades, and never had any problems viewing pictures before the changes were made- now half the pictures and avatars don't show up for me, just the dreaded red x. Like I said, I had no problems before the changes, so I am wondering what's up?


----------



## starz (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: I can\'t see any pics or icons*

Please someone help.  My photos in my signature will not stay.  Each time I log on, I have to copy the properities of the photo from Fotki and placing it in my signature box.
If I don't do this all I see is a box with a red x.


----------



## starz (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: I can\'t see any pics or icons*

please help.


----------



## starz (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: I can\'t see any pics or icons*

The pictures are now displayed because I pasted the information again.  How can I get them to stay in my signature without having to paste the information again?


----------



## Nonie (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: I can\'t see any pics or icons*

Are you paying for fotki or are you on the trial membership? Also I do know fotki does go down for maintenance, I just haven't noticed it much lately. My avatar and siggy pics are always up and they're through fotki.

So are you paying for fotki? I'm asking because I seem to recall having that problem with pics on another forum when I was on the free membership. The pics would be up for a while then disappear. So far your pics have been showing so maybe the problem's fixed?


----------



## Daughter (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: I can\'t see any pics or icons*

I wanna give a big, public shout out and THANK YA to ms_jennifer whose tips on this has helped me to see the icons and pics!!!  /images/graemlins/drunk.gif /images/graemlins/clap.gif /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## EXSQUISIT (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: I can\'t see any pics or icons*

aww thanks! /images/graemlins/kiss.gif


----------



## peacelove (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: I can\'t see any pics or icons*

Does anyone know how to view this site without disabling Norton? That is the only way I can see pictures, but I wish I did not have to disable the whole system.


----------



## Nonie (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: I can\'t see any pics or icons*

Yes, Ms_Jennifer does. PM her. Sth to do with going to Options and changing your settings. Since exchanging my NIS 2004 for 2005 (the former was faulty) I haven't had that icon-blocking problem so I never bothered to learn how to fix it. But I know I can always run to FOTM Nov 2004 /images/graemlins/clap.gif should I need help with Norton. I think she's the one who helped Asha. /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## EXSQUISIT (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: I can\'t see any pics or icons*

Peacelove,  I have the 2003 version of norton, but I believe they work basically the same as far as disabling goes.  You first click on your norton icon at the bottom of your screen (which is a greenish blue globe for me).  When the display window pops up, click options at the top.  Then click internet security and enter your password if applicable.  You will then get another window which says norton security options.  Click on the web content tab.  At your bottom left, click add site and then type in www.longhaircareforum.com and hit ok.  After doing so,  go back over the list of sites and scroll down until you find the site you just typed and highlight it.  Then go to your immediate right and permit all options for the site and click okay.  Then just exit out.  That should do it.  Let me know how it goes.


----------

